

Ask HN: graphical html editor that doesn't corrupt data? - nailer

Hi gents,<p>I'd like to try a visual HTML editor. The last time I look at these applications, they didn't meet two basic requirements:<p>* Do not create corrupt(invalid) data<p>* Handle any introduced corruption by identifying the it immediately after it's introduced.<p>Has anything changed? None of the editors I've looked at seem to indicate how they work one way or the other.
======
nickb
Mac? PC? Linux?

In any case, you best bet is Dreamweaver. But consider this... pretty much all
of these editors are useless when you're working with dynamic web pages.
That's why MS has killed FrontPage for example. Your best bet is to use a nice
CSS editor (CSSEdit for example) and a good text programming editor
(vi/emacs/textmate).

~~~
nailer
I'm not sure what a 'CSS Editor' is, as I presume the visual layout of any
page would be kept separate from the data in any working web page editor.

CSSEdit (the app) sounds like what I'm looking for tho, a Linux/Windows
equivalent would be awesome.

~~~
nickb
Try this:

Linux - <http://tips.webdesign10.com/good-css-editor-for-linux-ubuntu>

Win/Mac - <http://www.westciv.com/style_master/>

------
Tamerlin
I'm using Expression Web. I recommend it. Of course, I'm also the sort of
person who would use a nailgun when possible rather than a regular hammer,
even though I can get what I need to done with a regular hammer and a bit more
work.

------
babyshake
Firebug.

~~~
SwellJoe
Huh?

